# Discus for Sale



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Looks as if I am relocating. I have three discus that need a good home. I am thinking 75 for all. Let me know. First come first serve, pickup preferred, maybe weekend of the CAFE auction?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Looks as if you're relocating?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Yeah, got a job in WA.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

How large are the discus? How old? and What kind?


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I will take them!!!!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

wow WA thats pretty far, must be a great job offer!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

The job is perfect for me with a great company. WA is far, but beautiful.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Congratulations man thats awesome!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

So you're still going to make it to meetings, right?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

every month  

Honestly I do not know. I am trying to work out the logistics and the cash. So, we will see. Depends on when I have to go back to look for a place to live.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

What will become of the rest of your tanks?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

That is up in the air. I doubt I am going to take them all...I have a friend locally that wanted to get started...I may help him get going. Why, have your eye on one?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Not really, just curious. I have to get my ADA and Oceanic tanks up and running before I can even think about getting another.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks like we gotta create a new SWOAPE officer position an appoint you to it in attempt to keep you around!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

can I telecomute?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Actually, I seriously have a way for SWOAPE to hold large teleconferences if we so desire. Shhhh...it's a secret!


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

congratulations Sean! While we'll certainly miss you here, that's great for you! I agree that WA is beautiful - only been there once but loved it. Hope you do great!


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

You should have access to plenty of rain water there! But the temperatures are nice.


----------

